# Maybe we have dp/dr because we don't love ourselves.



## seafoamwinterz (Aug 12, 2013)

This is something I'm gonna work on right away!!! DP/DR is tied to self esteem.


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

This is a huge factor but it's not the only reason

There are plenty of fucked up people out there who don't love themselves and they are not DPD...


----------



## Victor Ouriques (Jul 15, 2011)

Well,we don't love ourselves,we pretend we do to others,but we love others loving us.

Thus,we fake our pain.We seem to be strong people to others,yet we only are a broken vase with pieces bonded.


----------



## jimmyc (Jul 19, 2013)

i love myself, still have dpd


----------



## Victor Ouriques (Jul 15, 2011)

jimmyc said:


> i love myself, still have dpd


don't lie

if you really loved yourself you would put yourself in 1st time always

you wouldn't have problem showing your emotions,you wouldn't seek for others people approval.


----------



## seafoamwinterz (Aug 12, 2013)

jimmyc said:


> i love myself, still have dpd


I'm 100% SURE dp/dr is tied directly to self esteem. I doubt people with high self esteem have even heard of dp/dr.


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

seafoamwinterz said:


> I'm 100% SURE dp/dr is tied directly to self esteem. I doubt people with high self esteem have even heard of dp/dr.


Yes but it more so linked to abuse...there are many ppl out there who have low self esteem without DP


----------



## seafoamwinterz (Aug 12, 2013)

missjess said:


> Yes but it more so linked to abuse...there are many ppl out there who have low self esteem without DP


But I feel that low self esteem perpetuates the dp. Those people who already have low self esteem could easily be the people who wind up with dp for years.


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

seafoamwinterz said:


> But I feel that low self esteem perpetuates the dp. Those people who already have low self esteem could easily be the people who wind up with dp for years.


Not necessarily .... There r many of us who despise the symptoms and that perpetuates DP and DR...
Besides everyone who gets DP does already have low self esteem

Then the self esteem gets even lower after DP...


----------

